# Sideburns: a scuffy old stray cat



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm posting this in remembrance of Sideburns. She was a long haired gray cat who lived on the property of a small shelter that my boyfriend works at. He only knew her a short while but he is heartbroken as she passed this morning. She was 24 years old and suffering from many illnesses, though she wasnt in any pain. I never knew her but according to Ray she was a lover, always happy to cuddle and purr. She never had an owner that we know so I hope she will meet us at the rainbow bridge someday, provided she can get along with our rat friends. She will always be welcome. A picture of her will live on our refrigerator. RIP old kitty. Ray will miss you bundles.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Awww  RIP Sideburns, and sorry to Ray, that he lost a furry friend! <3 I'm sure she'll be there waiting for you both someday, a long time from now.


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks British. Here's a picture of her.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

24 is a very long life for a kitty at least she had a warm place too sleep and love from the animal caregivers  I'm so sorry


----------

